# Previo para micrófono



## Iván Francisco (Mar 8, 2010)

hace ya unos día que estoy recopilando información de previos para cápsulas electret y tratando de adaptar el previo de PCP  
http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/medicion/preampPanasonic/PreampElectmod.html 
a lo que consigo por estos lares he llegado a la siguiente adaptación (gráfico). 

2SK170 en lugar de PMBFJ310 
OP07 en lugar de OP37 
OPA2134 en lugar de NE5532 


En esencia la pregunta es si los componentes arriba mencionados sirven como reemplazo. 
Desde ya gracias por las respuestas 
Iván

Perdón se me olvidó subir el esquema de reemplazo


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 8, 2010)

yo lo unico que se es que para amplificar un micro de ese tipo, solo basta diseñar un pre operacional con ganancia 100 o superior, y darle tension de alimentacion ala capsula...

solo eso y funciona.


----------



## Iván Francisco (Mar 8, 2010)

Gracias DJ DRACO, pero la pregunta era si los reemplazos estaban bién.
Un abrazo
Iván


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 8, 2010)

es que reemplazos vas a encontrar miles, el tema es que sepas utilizarlos...digamos
las entradas inversora y no inversoras, las de alimentacion y todo, son iguales en todos los integrados...

pasa igual con los transistores...

saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 9, 2010)

¿ Realmente necesitas *esos* integrados y salida balanceada ?

Algún integrado de la serie TL072, TL071, Etc te dará excelentes resultados y a un costo mucho mas lógico, además de que son mucho mas fáciles de conseguir.


----------



## Iván Francisco (Mar 9, 2010)

La pregunta viene por el lado del ruido que meten los integrados, en este caso

"Como primer amplificador se puede emplea el OP37GS, versión SMD del OP37, superando en prestaciones al otro posible candidato (más económico pero inviable), el NE5534D. El OP37GS permite un margen menor de ruido y un menor offset de DC, pero es 4€ más caro. Las restricciones de ruido son estrictas, pero la diferencia es permisible por ese precio. 


                                En cambio, las restricciones de operación en DC hacen que no sea posible utilizarlo." 

*OP37GS* 
*NE5534D* 
                                                           unidad                
                                                                                   Vio                
                                                           55                
                                                           500                
                                           µV 
                                                                                   Iib                
                                                           20                
                                                           400                
                                                           nA                
                                             Los cálculos del offset en el peor caso con parámeotros normales son


Vio: (0.000055*100+0.005)*10 = 0.06V
Iib: (0.00000002*100000*100+0.0000004*2200)*10 = 0.2088V
= 0,2688V en el OP37 al final de la cadena




Por eso es que viene este debate,


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 9, 2010)

Por que no analizás esta alternativa, que me parece mucho mas viable y con componentes comunes?
http://sound.whsites.net/project93.htm


----------



## Iván Francisco (Mar 9, 2010)

Muchas gracias ezavalla, lo tendré en cuenta
un abrazo


----------

